# Cannabis for HIV?



## Rosebud (Aug 27, 2016)

Does anyone know anything about this? I am starting my research here. 

I have a family member that is living with HIV.


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 27, 2016)

I read an article on that recently.

https://www.weedweekly.com/cannabis-as-a-treatment-for-hiv-and-aids-symptoms/

I wish you and yours all the best.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 27, 2016)

Thank you burnin. I found a nice study with primates.. Sounds like it helps symptoms and actual damage the virus does in the stomach.. That is good news.


----------



## grass hopper (Aug 27, 2016)

burnin does more mj news post than all others combined as u must know. i tried googling "HIV + marijuana" and there is a ton of info on this rose.. goodluck. too much to post..


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 27, 2016)

There is a lot of info out there. I will be learning now...


----------



## 4thstreet1 (Aug 30, 2016)

Thanks for sharing this article. This will be really beneficial.


----------



## Cannapoop (Jun 14, 2022)

Thanks for sharing the information that is really helpful fo me. Cannabis seeds have used for various purpose. In Medical case, Doctors, who at the time had few options for treatment, surmised that marijuana’s appetite-stimulating properties could benefit those experiencing the profound, unexplained weight loss as a result of this still-mysterious condition.


----------

